# How to know you're a child of the 80's



## Swordlady

You're a child of the 80's if...


- You had a crush on one of the New Kids on the Block members. 
- You wanted to be on StarSearch. (Come on, we all did) 
- You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his nose fell off. Or even when he had those freaky eyes in "Thriller" at the end of the video. 
- You wore a banana clip or one of those slap on wrist bands at some point during your youth. 
- You wore french rolls on the bottom of your splatter painted jeans. 
- You had slouch socks, and puff painted your own shirt at least once. 
- You owned a doll with "Xavier Roberts" signed on it's butt. 
- You knew what Arnold was "talkin' 'bout." 
- You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, Wax off." 
- You can name at least half of the members of the elite "Brat Pack." 
- You can remember watching "Full House" and "Saved by the Bell" for endless hours. 
- You have seen at least 10 episodes of "Fraggle Rock". 
- You know that another name for a keyboard is a "Synthesizer." 
- You hold a special place in your heart for "Back to the Future." 
- You know where to go if you "wanna go where everybody knows your name." 
- You thought Molly Ringwald was REALLY cool. (Was there an 80's movie she WASN'T in?) 
- You know what "Sike" means. 
- You fell victim to 80's fashion: big hair, crimped, combed over to the side, and you wore spandex pants 
- You wanted to be a Goonie ("Goonies never say die.") 
- You've heard of Garbage Pail Kids. 
- You knew "The Artist" when he was humbly called "Prince." 
- You actually saw Ted Danson as the MacDaddy he played "Sam" to be. 
- You ever wore flourescent-neon if you will clothing...(or nailpolish) 
- You could breakdance, or wished you could. 
- You know who Max Headroom is. 
- You remember when ATARI 2600 was a state of the art video game system. (Remember Pong?) 
- You know all the words to "ice ice baby". 
- You remember M.C Hammer. 
- You can still sing the rap to "Fresh Prince of BelAir". 
- You own any cassettes. 
- You were led to believe that in the year 2000 we'd all be living on the moon. 
- You remember and/or own any of the CareBear Glass collection from Pizza Hut. 
- Poltergeist freaked you out. 
- You carried your lunch to school in a Gremlins or an ET lunchbox. 
- You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the ONLY female smurf. 
- You wanted to communicate with some being named Cinergy, or you wanted green hair like that lead singer of the Misfits. 
- You know what a Doozer is. 
- You wore biker shorts underneath a short skirt and felt stylish. 
- You ever had a Swatch Watch. 
- You actually spent countless hours trying to perfect the  "Care Bear stare." 
- You had a crush on one of the Coreys (Haim or Feldman). 
- You remember when Saturday Night Live was funny. 
- You had WonderWoman or Superman underoos. 
- You wanted to be The Hulk for Halloween. 
- You believed that "By the power of Greyskull, you HAD the power!" 
- You thought that Transformers were more than meets the eye. 
- You know what a "Whammy" is. ("No Whammy, no Whammy, stop!!") 
- Partying "like it's 1999" seemed SO far away.


----------



## TigerWoman

Saturday Night Live was BEST when it first started out-in the 70's.

The Brat Pack was actually before my time and I'm a child of the 60's. 

Molly Ringwald is back into TV, saw her and she must be close to 40 now.

I did the Farrah Fawcett big hair in the 70's. 

I remember when a guy in our art studio brought back the first Apple b/w computer from a convention in '83, where it was debuted.  I wasn't impressed.

Can't remember half of those things as being important in the 80's but I was too busy raising young children so maybe if it was about Sesame Street...or about just have to having a Cabbage Patch doll and the whole set of Mutant Ninja Turtles complete with their Cave thing. 

Oh, and we still own cassettes...and 8 tracks and vinyl records LP's, albums, singles, and Beta tape,,,arghhh!

Or maybe this would have to be about a woman of the 80's then.  TW


----------



## Ping898

Don't forget...

-You remember the show "My Two Dads" and know it didn't have anything to do with a gay couple


----------



## Swordlady

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Don't forget...
> 
> -You remember the show "My Two Dads" and know it didn't have anything to do with a gay couple



Speaking of which...

- You didn't think there was anything wrong with Ernie and Bert living together.


----------



## bignick

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Don't forget...
> 
> -You remember the show "My Two Dads" and know it didn't have anything to do with a gay couple




Sure...

:wink:


----------



## Henderson

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> The Brat Pack was actually before my time and I'm a child of the 60's.


 
I believe you're thinking of The RAT Pack (Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr, etc.  This is refering to The BRAT Pack (Charlie Sheen, Emilio Estevez, Demi Moore, Molly Ringwald, Ally Sheedy, etc).


----------



## Hand Sword

I misss the 80's! The break dancing battles, where someone would carry around and throw out a piece of linoleum or cardboard, and go at it! Big Boom boxes etc..

P.s. I still have cassettes. Another good point. People from them, myself included, still say, Do you have that tape? When asking others about music..LOL!


----------



## Sam

You know you're a 90's kid if...

*You can sing the rap to "The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air".

*You've worn leggings and felt stylish.

*You yearned to be part of the Baby-Sitters club.

*You use to love playing with your MY Little Pet Shop.

*You remember when it was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to watch cartoons.

*You wore a ponytail on the side of your head and had scrunchies.

*You remember reading "Goosebumps".

*You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, wax off".

*You have pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf.

*You took plastic cartoon lunch boxes to school.

*You remember the craze then the banning of yo-yo's.

*You still get the urge to say "NOT" after (almost) every sentence...Not...

*You knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the green Ranger were meant to be together.

*You collected pokemon cards.

*You wore socks over leggings scrunched down.

*You knew what it meant to say "Care Bear Stare"

*You knew all the characters names and their life stories on "Saved By The Bell".

*You played and or collected "Pogs".

*You used to pretend to be a MIGHTY MORPHIN Power Ranger.

*You had at least one GigaPet or Nano and brought it everywhere.

*You watched the ORIGINAL Care Bears, My Little Pony, and Ninja Turtles

*Yikes pencils and rubbers were the ****.

*You remember when the new Beanie Babies were always sold out.

*You used to wear those stick on earings, not only on your ears, but at the corners of your eyes.

*You've gotten creeped out by "Are You Afraid of the Dark?"

*You thought it would be so cool to be Alex Mack.

*You know the Macarena by heart.

*Talk to the hand" ... enough said.

* You thought Brain from 'Pinkey and the Brain' would finally take over the world.

*You were made to wear a pair of leggings with the straps on the bottom. ie: stir-ups

*Bum Bags, or Fanny Pax whatever you called them.

*You collected tazos.

*I'LL BE BACK!

*2 words ... SPICE GIRLS...


----------



## Hand Sword

The birth of MTV (when they played videos 24/7, and the astronaut bouncing on the moon)
Kids incorporated
Voltron
Zips (they'll make you run faster!)
Atari 2600
Coleco vision
Rubix Cube...


----------



## Hand Sword

The big question...  Debbie or Tyfany?


----------



## Henderson

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> The big question... Debbie ot Tyfany?


NOOOO!!!!

I get flashbacks from that pair.  Both were big on the radio late summer/early fall '86.  I was in basic training, and at every meal we were tortured by the sound of that demonic duo playing through the mess hall.

The horror....the horror....the horror....


----------



## Hand Sword

Yes!!!!!!! The battle of The mall teen queens! You couldn't escape from it!


----------



## Hand Sword

I remember broken hearted women..."What!! What do you mean that George Michael is gay! He's so handsome!"


----------



## Henderson

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I remember broken hearted women..."What!! What do you mean that George Michael is gay! He's so handsome!"


 
Yeah, THAT was a big surprise!


----------



## Hand Sword

Don Johnson sings?  Eddie Murphy has a video? "What the BLEEP!"


----------



## Henderson

Three words.....

David...Lee...Roth


----------



## Hand Sword

1 word Madonna!

She ruled the 80's! She still is making hits!


----------



## Henderson

SwordLady said:
			
		

> How to know you're a child of the 80's


You know what a Yugo looks like.


----------



## Hand Sword

Joe Isuzu!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Mr. Miyagi's first name is not Chojun.

You got a _typewriter_ for your fifteenth birthday.

You're surprised that the eighties didn't end in a Nuclear Winter, but with the Fall of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## Henderson

Member's Only jackets!!!!!!!


----------



## Hand Sword

Parachute outfits... with all the zippers!


----------



## Henderson

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Mr. Miyagi's first name is not Chojun.


 
Actually, in our dojo it is.......Goju Ryu :ultracool 

Really though, that's funny stuff.


----------



## Henderson

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Parachute outfits... with all the zippers!


 
:rofl:


----------



## Henderson

Clara Peller................"Where's the Beef?!"


----------



## Hand Sword

How about make your own T'shirts. You had a plethora of decals!


----------



## Hand Sword

The A team! Bullets everywhere and nobody got shot.. ever?


----------



## Hand Sword

Who shot J.R. anyway ?


----------



## Henderson

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Who shot J.R. anyway ?


 
Kristin Shephard (Sue Ellen's sister)


----------



## Hand Sword

Well done!


----------



## Hand Sword

Short shorts and sox worn up to the knees. (the ones with the three colored rings around the top!)


----------



## Hand Sword

KISS took off their makeup?


----------



## Hand Sword

LA Gear with the light in the back
Fat shoe laces
Shell toe Adidas
Suede Pumas
Canvas Nike's with a rubber toe!


What was with the belt on the workout outfits that women wore?


----------



## Hand Sword

I'll also admit, when I go jogging and get to the beach, the Chariots of Fire song plays in my head!


----------



## Swordlady

Henderson said:
			
		

> NOOOO!!!!
> 
> I get flashbacks from that pair.  Both were big on the radio late summer/early fall '86.  I was in basic training, and at every meal we were tortured by the sound of that demonic duo playing through the mess hall.
> 
> The horror....the horror....the horror....



*singing off key*

_Couldve been so beautiful
Couldve been so right
Couldve been my lover
Every day of my life
Couldve been so beautiful
Couldve been so right
Ill never hold what couldve been
On a cold and lonely night_

*still singing off key*

I_ get lost in your eyes
And I feel my spirits rise
And soar like the wind..
Is it love that I am in? 

I get weak in a glance
Isnt that whats called romance? 
...and now I know
cause when Im lost I cant let go_

For the record, I didn't care for Tiffany, but I *did* like a handful of Debbie Gibson's songs.


----------



## Swordlady

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> 1 word Madonna!
> 
> She ruled the 80's! She still is making hits!



YES!  Madonna's _best_ songs were in the 80's: Material Girl (her moniker to this day!), Papa Don't Preach, Live to Tell, Like a Prayer, etc.  Most all of her stuff after "Vogue" was crap, IMHO.


----------



## Mcura

Erhem ... 

Just whip it ... into shape!  Shape it up ... get straight!  Go forward!  Move ahead!  Try to de-TECT it!  It's not too late ... To WHIP it.  WHIP IT GOOD!!


----------



## MartialIntent

I can't believe you guys!! 

Come on now, roll your sleeves up, get rid of those socks, pull on the espadrilles and damn well get in that Ferrari and relish the memory of the singly coolest show on TV ever...

*MIAMI VICE*

Respects!


----------



## hemi

Ya&#8217;ll left out 
Buck Rogers, Air Wolf, Blue Thunder, Knight Rider, Transformers, Go Bots, (toys and shows) I remember the facts of life, small wonder, Alf, 3&#8217;s company. And some of the best Rock songs of all time, Atari 2600 then the first generation Nintendo, commodore 64, Apple 2E (I still have one LOL) Bank street writer (Long before we had Microsoft word)  

I do kind of miss the 80&#8217;s it was a cool time to grow up.


----------



## bydand

Miami Vice?  You really meant Magnum PI didn't you!  Man, I almost hate to admit I liked that show, but I did.  1980; I'm 17 and a show about a guy who lives on a plantation - IN HAWAII, drives a hot car, has beautiful women around, and no "real job";  man I STILL want to be him!  LOL


----------



## Bigshadow

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> You're surprised that the eighties didn't end in a Nuclear Winter, but with the Fall of the Berlin Wall.



Good and clever!  I like that!


----------



## Bigshadow

How about....

The Master series
The birth of "Ninja" movies
Sho Kosugi (Who is not even Japanese)

I see the "A Team" mentioned alot, my favorite was "Howl'n mad Murdoc".

The Phrase "I love it when a plan comes together!"

Oh, I remember the Ninja magazines
SOF (Soldier of Fortune) magazine was very popular then


----------



## MartialIntent

bydand said:
			
		

> Miami Vice? You really meant Magnum PI didn't you! Man, I almost hate to admit I liked that show, but I did. 1980; I'm 17 and a show about a guy who lives on a plantation - IN HAWAII, drives a hot car, has beautiful women around, and no "real job"; man I STILL want to be him! LOL


Damn straight! Magnum was old-school and I like that but for me, he just wasn't eighties enough for the 80s  Now Miami Vice - a coupla sexy cops, sartorially impeccable, a banging MTV soundtrack, drugs, speedboats, gambling, sex...*salivates* 

I mean it was everything the 80s was about and was a show that blazed the trail like no other, you'd gimme that surely! Hehe! 

Respects!


----------



## Swordlady

bydand said:
			
		

> Miami Vice?  You really meant Magnum PI didn't you!  Man, I almost hate to admit I liked that show, but I did.  1980; I'm 17 and a show about a guy who lives on a plantation - IN HAWAII, drives a hot car, has beautiful women around, and no "real job";  man I STILL want to be him!  LOL



Magnum PI?  Sorry...I couldn't get past the really LOUD Hawaiian shirts Tom Selleck wore.  Besides, Sonny Crockett had a MUCH cooler car.  

The scary thing is that I also kinda dressed like Crockett at times - and I'm a girl.  I also wanted to become a detective because of "Miami Vice" (though it wound up not happening).


----------



## MartialIntent

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Magnum PI? Sorry...I couldn't get past the really LOUD Hawaiian shirts Tom Selleck wore. Besides, Sonny Crockett had a MUCH cooler car.
> 
> The scary thing is that I also kinda dressed like Crockett at times - and I'm a girl. I also wanted to become a detective because of "Miami Vice" (though it wound up not happening).


Amen to that SL! 

Respects!


----------



## Swordlady

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Yall left out
> Buck Rogers, Air Wolf, Blue Thunder, Knight Rider, Transformers, Go Bots, (toys and shows) I remember the facts of life, small wonder, Alf, 3s company. And some of the best Rock songs of all time, Atari 2600 then the first generation Nintendo, commodore 64, Apple 2E (I still have one LOL) Bank street writer (Long before we had Microsoft word)
> 
> I do kind of miss the 80s it was a cool time to grow up.



Not only did the 80's have some of the best rock songs, it also had THE best sitcoms: The Facts of Life (my personal favorite), The Cosby Show, Family Times, Cheers, Night Court, etc.

My brother has my old Atari 2600 (the console still works, but the joysticks don't), and I want it back!


----------



## MartialIntent

I'm not certain if it's PC nowadays to admit liking Diff'rent Strokes, but who cares. I liked it!

Yeah, some of the best "easy viewing" sitcoms were from the 80s too:
Benson 
Cheers
Moonlighting [when Bruce Willis looked like something] 
Roseanne [when it was funny and not up it's a$$]

And top drama for me:
Hill Street Blues... Be careful out there people!

I hate to admit it but... Fame? I knew I shouldn't but I couldn't stop watching! *oooh leotards* Hehe.

80s movies were a thing to behold:
Top Gun
The Breakfast Club / St Elmo's Fire [yeah I was a major bratpack fan]
The Lost Boys
Back to the Future
Ghostbusters
Mad Max
and of course, Karate Kid

Alas some of the 80s stuff hasn't aged well. Still, who says shoulder pads aren't just as relevant today?

Respects!


----------



## Aikikitty

Ha!  I was born in 1981 and can relate, either personally or seeing my older sibling do/watch it, to most things on the child of the 80's AND 90's lists!  Good times.  

Robyn


----------



## bydand

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Ha!  I was born in 1981 and can relate, either personally or seeing my older sibling do/watch it, to most things on the child of the 80's AND 90's lists!  Good times.
> 
> Robyn



Wow!  Thanks for making me feel really old.  Ah 1981, I remember it well, my senior year in High School... Oh wait, I guess I really DON'T remember it too well now that I think of it.  LOL


----------



## hemi

The other day at work the guys I work with  started to give some static since I am the youngest. They are all 44 and over and I am well a little younger. Anyway they were talking about the old push in oil can spouts back in the day when oil came in cans made of paper but had metal ends. Well they were talking about how that was before my time and I had to burst their bubble. I do remember that and the plastic cover that you could place on the end of the gas pump so that we could pump leaded gas in an unleaded car. 

I was thinking of some of the other stuff that kids today missed out on like a TV with no remote. Switching from UHF to VHF, Top loading VCRs, not having cell phones. I remember minimum wage being $3.25 an hour gas being $89.9 per gal. Having a Party phone line, I remember in 1980 my dad bought a new ¾ ton  Dodge Ram single cab (thats the only way they came) 4x4 with a snow plow for $12,500. My mom about freaked at the amount the truck cost. That same truck today would be close to $40,000


----------



## Kacey

Swordlady said:
			
		

> You're a child of the 80's if...





			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You had a crush on one of the New Kids on the Block members.



Nope... sadly, I am too old...



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wanted to be on StarSearch. (Come on, we all did)



No more than I understand, or want to be on, its modern-day counterpart.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his nose fell off. Or even when he had those freaky eyes in "Thriller" at the end of the video.



Okay, you've got me there... I remember Michael Jackson as a young boy in the Jackson Five.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wore a banana clip or one of those slap on wrist bands at some point during your youth.



Nope.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wore french rolls on the bottom of your splatter painted jeans.



Thankfully, never.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You had slouch socks, and puff painted your own shirt at least once.



Okay, I'll admit to the slouch socks... but it was all my sister's fault!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You owned a doll with "Xavier Roberts" signed on it's butt.



I never owned a Cabbage Patch Kid... but I do remember my father going to an airdrop of them in a local stadium to get one for each of my younger cousins (younger by 10 and 12 years).



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You knew what Arnold was "talkin' 'bout."



All too true!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, Wax off."



Yeah... but I own it, so that doesn't mean anything, does it!?!?!?!?



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You can name at least half of the members of the elite "Brat Pack."



Yes - but they were pretty much all in the movie version of The Outsiders, which is in my middle school's Language Arts curriculum, and I just watched it a couple of weeks ago, right after they finished the novel.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You can remember watching "Full House" and "Saved by the Bell" for endless hours.



Thankfully, I had too much taste for either show!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You have seen at least 10 episodes of "Fraggle Rock".



I know what it was, but never really watched it - again, I am too old... sigh...



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know that another name for a keyboard is a "Synthesizer."



True - and I had one!  Still do, actually.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You hold a special place in your heart for "Back to the Future."



Guilty.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know where to go if you "wanna go where everybody knows your name."



Hey, I *liked* Cheers, until they messed with the cast list and sold the bar... it just wasn't the same after that.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You thought Molly Ringwald was REALLY cool. (Was there an 80's movie she WASN'T in?)



Not one about teens, anyway.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know what "Sike" means.



Huh?  Not a clue.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You fell victim to 80's fashion: big hair, crimped, combed over to the side, and you wore spandex pants



Thankfully, I avoided this!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wanted to be a Goonie ("Goonies never say die.")



Never wanted a Goonie... did want a Mogwai, however.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You've heard of Garbage Pail Kids.



Heard of them, yes... remember anything about them... thankfully, no.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You knew "The Artist" when he was humbly called "Prince."



Yeah... I worked in a movie theater during high school when Purple Rain came out.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You actually saw Ted Danson as the MacDaddy he played "Sam" to be.



I actually have no clue what this is referring to... and that's okay with me!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You ever wore flourescent-neon if you will clothing...(or nailpolish)



Nope.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You could breakdance, or wished you could.



Not really.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know who Max Headroom is.



Yeah.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You remember when ATARI 2600 was a state of the art video game system. (Remember Pong?)



*Remember *Pong?  I *owned *a Pong game!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know all the words to "ice ice baby".



Uh... what?



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You remember M.C Hammer.



Sort of.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You can still sing the rap to "Fresh Prince of BelAir".



Happily, I've blocke that out.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You own any cassettes.



A few.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You were led to believe that in the year 2000 we'd all be living on the moon.



Certainly - you mean, we don't?!?!?!?!?!?!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You remember and/or own any of the CareBear Glass collection from Pizza Hut.



Nope.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - Poltergeist freaked you out.



Definitely - especially as my friend and I were going to see ET, but it was sold out - the switch to Poltergeist was quite a shock to my system!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You carried your lunch to school in a Gremlins or an ET lunchbox.



Never.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the ONLY female smurf.



I did kinda wonder about that one.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wanted to communicate with some being named Cinergy, or you wanted green hair like that lead singer of the Misfits.



Nope.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know what a Doozer is.



No - and I still don't... and please, don't feel you need to enlighten me!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wore biker shorts underneath a short skirt and felt stylish.



Ick.  Never.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You ever had a Swatch Watch.



Guilty - the first watch I didn't overwind.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You actually spent countless hours trying to perfect the  "Care Bear stare."



Eeeuwww... no.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You had a crush on one of the Coreys (Haim or Feldman).



Who?



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You remember when Saturday Night Live was funny.



Definitely!



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You had WonderWoman or Superman underoos.



Nope - but I do remember the Wonder Woman TV show.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You wanted to be The Hulk for Halloween.



Not really a girl thing 



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You believed that "By the power of Greyskull, you HAD the power!"



After my childhoodl



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You thought that Transformers were more than meets the eye.



Again, I am too old.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You know what a "Whammy" is. ("No Whammy, no Whammy, stop!!")



Huh?



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - Partying "like it's 1999" seemed SO far away.



True.


----------



## Hand Sword

Mcura said:
			
		

> Erhem ...
> 
> Just whip it ... into shape! Shape it up ... get straight! Go forward! Move ahead! Try to de-TECT it! It's not too late ... To WHIP it. WHIP IT GOOD!!


 
I loved the outfits in the video. They were ahead of their time!


----------



## Hand Sword

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> I can't believe you guys!!
> 
> Come on now, roll your sleeves up, get rid of those socks, pull on the espadrilles and damn well get in that Ferrari and relish the memory of the singly coolest show on TV ever...
> 
> *MIAMI VICE*
> 
> Respects!


 
A great theme song too! A summer day...the car speakers blaring... Yeah! I could see it!

Yes! You're absolutely right. You have to scrunch the sleeves. Pastelle suits!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

*The sun will come out, Tomorrow*
*Bet you're bottom dollar that, Tomorrow*
*Come what man, Tomorrow, Tomorrow!*
*There's always tomorrow, Tomorrow, Tomorrow!*
*It's never more than a day away...*


----------



## Hand Sword

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Ya&#8217;ll left out
> Buck Rogers, Air Wolf, Blue Thunder, Knight Rider, Transformers, Go Bots, (toys and shows) I remember the facts of life, small wonder, Alf, 3&#8217;s company. And some of the best Rock songs of all time, Atari 2600 then the first generation Nintendo, commodore 64, Apple 2E (I still have one LOL) Bank street writer (Long before we had Microsoft word)
> 
> I do kind of miss the 80&#8217;s it was a cool time to grow up.


 
How about Basic for programming. In school plotting it out on paper.

Then, there was the little triangle (turtle), DOS, that would draw for you on Pea green screens....BEEP...SYNTAX ERROR....Damn it! What's wrong!?


----------



## Hand Sword

bydand said:
			
		

> Miami Vice? You really meant Magnum PI didn't you! Man, I almost hate to admit I liked that show, but I did. 1980; I'm 17 and a show about a guy who lives on a plantation - IN HAWAII, drives a hot car, has beautiful women around, and no "real job"; man I STILL want to be him! LOL


 
Voted sexiest man alive, for the run of the show, I believe! It was good to be him!


----------



## Henderson

I had to explain to my daughters what a "turntable" was.  They are 9.


----------



## Hand Sword

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> How about....
> 
> The Master series
> The birth of "Ninja" movies
> Sho Kosugi (Who is not even Japanese)
> 
> I see the "A Team" mentioned alot, my favorite was "Howl'n mad Murdoc".
> 
> The Phrase "I love it when a plan comes together!"
> 
> Oh, I remember the Ninja magazines
> SOF (Soldier of Fortune) magazine was very popular then


 
I ran around with a Ninja suit back then, You all did too! admit it!


----------



## Hand Sword

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Damn straight! Magnum was old-school and I like that but for me, he just wasn't eighties enough for the 80s  Now Miami Vice - a coupla sexy cops, sartorially impeccable, a banging MTV soundtrack, drugs, speedboats, gambling, sex...*salivates*
> 
> I mean it was everything the 80s was about and was a show that blazed the trail like no other, you'd gimme that surely! Hehe!
> 
> Respects!


 
YEP! Definitely a show of the times! But, the singing careers of the two cops....ugly!


----------



## Hand Sword

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Magnum PI? Sorry...I couldn't get past the really LOUD Hawaiian shirts Tom Selleck wore. Besides, Sonny Crockett had a MUCH cooler car.
> 
> The scary thing is that I also kinda dressed like Crockett at times - and I'm a girl. I also wanted to become a detective because of "Miami Vice" (though it wound up not happening).


 
I wont argue about their cars, I wish I had either one!


----------



## Hand Sword

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> *The sun will come out, Tomorrow*
> *Bet you're bottom dollar that, Tomorrow*
> *Come what man, Tomorrow, Tomorrow!*
> *There's always tomorrow, Tomorrow, Tomorrow!*
> *It's never more than a day away...*


 
Good song for the economic boom times of the 80's. (if you were rich)


----------



## Hand Sword

.....If you still have it in you to want to play a rousing game of kick ball in the schoolyard!


----------



## Swordlady

Swordlady said:
			
		

> _ - You actually saw Ted Danson as the MacDaddy he played "Sam" to be._





			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> I actually have no clue what this is referring to... and that's okay with me!


Shame on you...you watched "Cheers", and didn't remember that Ted Danson played Sam?  



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> _ - You know what a "Whammy" is. ("No Whammy, no Whammy, stop!!")_


 


			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> Huh?


Whammies were the little red...um, things...from the "Press Your Luck" game show.  My brothers and I were hopelessly hooked on that show when we were kids.  One of my brothers found a downloadable "Press Your Luck" game for PC a few years ago - complete with soundbites from the original show.  Kinda fun, actually.


----------



## Swordlady

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> How about Basic for programming. In school plotting it out on paper.
> 
> Then, there was the little triangle (turtle), DOS, that would draw for you on Pea green screens....BEEP...SYNTAX ERROR....Damn it! What's wrong!?


That turtle was called LOGO, if I remember correctly.

And good ol' Basic.  Computer classes were so much fun.  Remember those loops you could do?

10=START 
20=PRINT "SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT" 
30=GOTO 20 
RUN


SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT
 SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT
 SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT 
SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT
 SISTER CARMELA IS A WHITE SLIP ADDICT



Can you tell I was a Catholic school girl?


----------



## Hand Sword

My Bad! It was LOGO. Looked like the Asteroids ship too!


----------



## Hand Sword

What? It's 11 p.m.? Time to catch Arsenio!

Couldn't go to school the next day, and not know what went on.


----------



## Hand Sword

Garbage Pail kids anyone?


----------



## Hand Sword

Jelly's
Wrist racers
Slime (only 25 cents)
Timer (the yellow cartoon guy "I hanker for a hunk of cheese!")
Parties at Chuck E. Cheese
You remember Mike Tyson fights lasting about 1 round


----------



## Hand Sword

You remember when cell phones were huge!


----------



## Hand Sword

Bueler?  Bueler?


----------



## Jonathan Randall

You remember Rebecca Schaeffer fondly and know who she was.


----------



## MartialIntent

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Bueler? Bueler?


Damn how could I have forgotten that? An icon of the times and no mistake !

Were yuppies a worldwide thing? Gordon Gekko? Red braces / shoulderpads for women, cellphones the size of military field radios, filofaxes, buy, buy, buy. Hehe. 

That reminds me actually... Brewsters Millions and "Vote None of the Above"... Take me back, LOL.

Respects!


----------



## Hand Sword

I'll see you! Not if I see you first!

You're mine Bender! I own you for the rest of your natural born life! Mess with the Bull you get the horns!

Wolverines!!!


----------



## Hand Sword

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Damn how could I have forgotten that? An icon of the times and no mistake !
> 
> Were yuppies a worldwide thing? Gordon Gekko? Red braces / shoulderpads for women, cellphones the size of military field radios, filofaxes, buy, buy, buy. Hehe.
> 
> That reminds me actually... Brewsters Millions and "Vote None of the Above"... Take me back, LOL.
> 
> Respects!


 
I think so! Remember Robin Leach? Lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you remember evryone's girlfriend.. Downtown Julie Brown!
Laser Tag
Photon
Freezy Freakie gloves
Shrinky Dinks
scratch and sniff


----------



## Hand Sword

...if you refer to big knives as a Jason Vorhees knife!


----------



## hemi

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> How about Basic for programming. In school plotting it out on paper.
> 
> Then, there was the little triangle (turtle), DOS, that would draw for you on Pea green screens....BEEP...SYNTAX ERROR....Damn it! What's wrong!?


 
OMG yeah back in the days when I could write a program. And back before F-Disk when I could type in catalog and it would list all programs or home. Line 10 go to line 47 if line 47 reads this then add this. LOL and I thought I was the chit when I had two disk drives. LOL .


Arseniooooooooooooooo!   Haaaallllllllllllllll!  Whooo WHooooo Whooooo Whooooo 

I went to high school with the drummer of Vanilla Ice I dont know if I should even admit that one.


----------



## IcemanSK

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> The A team! Bullets everywhere and nobody got shot.. ever?


 
That was my favorite show in jr. high. When I moved to California a few years ago, Dwight Schultz, the guy who played "Howlin' Mad Murdock, went to my church. Here I am a 36 year old guy acting like a 13 year old kid. He's a genuinely nice guy & is a heck of a lot smarter than he ever let on on THAT show!


----------



## bluemtn

Swordlady said:
			
		

> You're a child of the 80's if...
> 
> 
> - You had a crush on one of the New Kids on the Block members.
> - You wanted to be on StarSearch. (Come on, we all did)
> - You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his nose fell off. Or even when he had those freaky eyes in "Thriller" at the end of the video.
> - You wore a banana clip or one of those slap on wrist bands at some point during your youth.
> - You wore french rolls on the bottom of your splatter painted jeans.
> - You had slouch socks, and puff painted your own shirt at least once.
> - You owned a doll with "Xavier Roberts" signed on it's butt.
> - You knew what Arnold was "talkin' 'bout."
> - You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, Wax off."
> - You can remember watching "Full House" and "Saved by the Bell" for endless hours.
> - You have seen at least 10 episodes of "Fraggle Rock".
> - You know that another name for a keyboard is a "Synthesizer."
> - You hold a special place in your heart for "Back to the Future."
> - You know where to go if you "wanna go where everybody knows your name."
> - You thought Molly Ringwald was REALLY cool. (Was there an 80's movie she WASN'T in?)
> - You know what "Sike" means.
> - You fell victim to 80's fashion: big hair, crimped, combed over to the side, and you wore spandex pants
> - You wanted to be a Goonie ("Goonies never say die.")
> - You've heard of Garbage Pail Kids.
> - You knew "The Artist" when he was humbly called "Prince."
> - You actually saw Ted Danson as the MacDaddy he played "Sam" to be.
> - You ever wore flourescent-neon if you will clothing...(or nailpolish)
> - You could breakdance, or wished you could.
> - You know who Max Headroom is.
> - You know all the words to "ice ice baby".
> - You remember M.C Hammer.
> - You can still sing the rap to "Fresh Prince of BelAir".
> - You own any cassettes.
> - You remember and/or own any of the CareBear Glass collection from Pizza Hut.
> - Poltergeist freaked you out.
> - You carried your lunch to school in a Gremlins or an ET lunchbox. ("peanuts", actually)
> - You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the ONLY female smurf.
> - You wanted to communicate with some being named Cinergy, or you wanted green hair like that lead singer of the Misfits.
> - You know what a Doozer is.
> - You ever had a Swatch Watch.
> - You actually spent countless hours trying to perfect the "Care Bear stare."
> - You had a crush on one of the Coreys (Haim or Feldman).
> - You remember when Saturday Night Live was funny.
> - You wanted to be The Hulk for Halloween.
> - You believed that "By the power of Greyskull, you HAD the power!" (I remember shera)
> - You thought that Transformers were more than meets the eye.
> - You know what a "Whammy" is. ("No Whammy, no Whammy, stop!!")
> - Partying "like it's 1999" seemed SO far away.


 
Some of the stuff I removed-  too young to actually do/ remember.  I had the original nintendo, my brothers had some sort of Atarti- but I can't remember the models.  I could never decide which corey I liked, and me and 2 friends would "fight" over which NKOTB we were going to marry!  Sad- I know, I'll admit it...


----------



## bluemtn

I remember the "just say no" campaign.  Challenger, it was cool to tie a corner of your t-shirt in a knot...  I'll think of more...


----------



## terryl965

What about the ( Don't woory be happy shirts and stuff) that was eighties all the way, ny the way my first video game was pobg does anybody remember that one?
Terry


----------



## Hand Sword

Pong! I had the system that I connected to the TV, with knobs on it (remember those?). How awesome the Atari 2600 was for us, when it first dropped. (That is, before Coleco vision--LOL!)


----------



## Hand Sword

Those shirts! LOL!   Frankie Says.......! I remember the decals you could put on your t shirts, for a few bucks.


----------



## Hand Sword

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I remember the "just say no" campaign. Challenger, it was cool to tie a corner of your t-shirt in a knot... I'll think of more...


 
This is your brain............This is your brain on drugs! The egg cooking on the grill.


----------



## Hand Sword

I'll say that we had the best staurday morning cartoons. They were on everywhere just before Wrestling, Creature double feature (eventually just creature feature), and Kung Fu Theater. I've been up on Saturdays now, and check things out. Not many cartoons anymore---How Dull! What is on is computer imaging... Blaaah!


----------



## Hand Sword

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> .....and me and 2 friends would "fight" over which NKOTB we were going to marry! Sad- I know, I'll admit it...


 
NOOO! NOT the New KIds!  :rofl:  I admire your courage for admitting it though!


----------



## Hand Sword

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> That was my favorite show in jr. high. When I moved to California a few years ago, Dwight Schultz, the guy who played "Howlin' Mad Murdock, went to my church. Here I am a 36 year old guy acting like a 13 year old kid. He's a genuinely nice guy & is a heck of a lot smarter than he ever let on on THAT show!


 
He was real smart! Look at how he escaped and all the roles he played, to get the job done. Brilliant!


----------



## Hand Sword

2004hemi said:
			
		

> OMG yeah back in the days when I could write a program. And back before F-Disk when I could type in catalog and it would list all programs or home. Line 10 go to line 47 if line 47 reads this then add this. LOL and I thought I was the chit when I had two disk drives. LOL .
> 
> 
> Arseniooooooooooooooo! Haaaallllllllllllllll! Whooo WHooooo Whooooo Whooooo
> 
> I went to high school with the drummer of Vanilla Ice I dont know if I should even admit that one.


 
It's O.K.  At least he played the drums.  Remember Milli Vanilli? Now that was.........embarrassing!


----------



## Hand Sword

Leg warmers
fish net shirts
Friendship bracelets
colored converse sneakers
Lemon heads
Alexander the grape
Chinese gum


----------



## Hand Sword

... If you wanted to go on an adventure to find lost gold like the Goonies!

Hey you guys!!!


----------



## Hand Sword

If you know ........."Who's the master!?"


----------



## Hand Sword

Rat Tails
John McEnroe's rants
Sweat Bands
The Super Bowl shuffle


----------



## Hand Sword

If you remember what Ronald Reagan's favorite candy treat was.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you can sing the lyrics to We Are The World, word for word.


----------



## Hand Sword

Remember when Michael Jackson caught fire.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you know "Where's the beef?"


----------



## Hand Sword

If you've fallen and can't get up!


----------



## Hand Sword

If you had :

magic sand, that came in a Geenie Bottle.
colorforms
sea monkeys
Hungry Hungry Hippo


----------



## Hand Sword

If you remember how valley girls, like, .. spoke.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you know A certain Hot woman now, that was a geek, back then,  in Square Pegs.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you remember men wore skinny ties.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you laughed at the expense of "PRIVATE PYLE!" aka Leonard Lawrence.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you're still looking forward to, and waiting patiently for the comeback of Terrence Trent D'arby.


----------



## Hand Sword

If you can sing the Fraggle Rock theme song!


----------



## Hand Sword

If you got messed up jumping ramps, that you built out of wood and bricks,  on your BMX. (Huffy or whatever)


----------



## Hand Sword

If you were afraid to mix crackiling rock candy and Coke in your mouth and swallow it. (your tummy will explode!)


----------



## Hand Sword

If You had a :


Care Bear
Cabbage Patch Kid
My Buddy
Kid Sister
My little pony


----------



## Hand Sword

If you remember the Honey Comb Hideout!


----------



## Hand Sword

If you got excited when the Kool aid man came crashing through the wall!


----------



## Hand Sword

If you remember The Taste Test: Pepsi vs. Coke


----------



## Kreth

Holy post whoring, Batman! :uhyeah:


----------



## Henderson

Kreth said:
			
		

> Holy post whoring, Batman! :uhyeah:


 
:rofl:


----------



## hemi

Kreth said:
			
		

> Holy post whoring, Batman! :uhyeah:


 


LMAO I havent heard that term since we made a chat room out of a forum over at DTW.com (Dodge truck world). We even for a short time we having a contest 
To see who would post the first post on the next page. My post count went for 200 to 1400.


----------



## tshadowchaser

This i a fun thead to read but I seem to missed most of what you are all talking about somehow  
i wonder what I was doing


----------



## bluemtn

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> NOOO! NOT the New KIds! :rofl: I admire your courage for admitting it though!


 
The sad thing is, I didn't really like them- musically.  Ahh- pre- teens!


----------



## shesulsa

Applesoft Basic
Dos (there was no # after it)
Lotus 123 v1r1
MultiMate
Wang
Mainframes the size of a twin size bed
5 1/4" floppy disks
TRS-80s
Pre-windows Microsoft Word

The expression, "That's Ex!"
If you know that if something was really bitchin', it was twitchin'
Macho Combo Burritos at Naugles

"I Found It!"

If you can remember what product bore the slogan "Just for the taste of it"
Doubonet

My Pet Rock
Barbie Camper
Barbie Fun Van
Nurse Barbie ( I think my brother stole her)

Leg warmers - for daily wear
Platform shoes and bell bottoms that lace up the front and ride low
Wrap-around pants
Shirts ripped at the collar and worn off the shoulder
When split skirts were called "coulots"

Two words:  BIG HAIR

Flashdance, baby!


----------



## shesulsa

P.S.  Swordlady, I remember what "psych!" means :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

The 80s ... when you had to be someone REALLY special to get your very own PC right on your desk.  (now you have to be someone really special NOT to)


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> TRS-80s


With the attached tape recorder for loading programs...


> If you can remember what product bore the slogan "Just for the taste of it"


Diet Coke, of course.

A few more:
Boone's Farm
The Wiz 
Caddyshack
Van Halen back when Eddie didn't look like Phyllis Diller
Actually leaving the house to hang out with your friends and not meeting them in a chat room


----------



## Hand Sword

Kreth said:
			
		

> Holy post whoring, Batman! :uhyeah:


 
I work the 3rd shift. No one's really online. I have to amuse myself at work, so, made a game of it.


----------



## Henderson

Kreth said:
			
		

> Boone's Farm


Knew that all TOO well. :drinky: 


			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> The Wiz


YIKES!!



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Caddyshack


Classic.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Van Halen back when Eddie didn't look like Phyllis Diller


 :rofl:



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Actually leaving the house to hang out with your friends and not meeting them in a chat room


Yes, I vaguely remember fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Swordlady

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The 80s ... when you had to be someone REALLY special to get your very own PC right on your desk.  (now you have to be someone really special NOT to)



I still remember the first computer my dad bought.  It was a Commodore 64 (made in 1988).  I think it had a 8088 processor.  Here are the specs:

NO hard drive (had to boot it from floppy disk!)  
NO RAM  
Two 5.25" floppy drives  
NO 1.44" floppy drive (I don't think they were out yet!)  
Monitor was a green screen (no color!)  
Don't remember the DOS version  
Wordperfect 4.0 (I swiped a copy of Wordperfect 5.1 from school, but it wouldn't work on this PC!)

My first electronic organizer (some Casio thingy with 128 kilobytes of memory, which I bought in 1996) was more advanced than this computer!

Did I mention that my dad used this Commodore til 1998-99?  My brothers and I badgered him for years about getting a *real* PC, but he reasoned that since it was good enough for spreadsheets, why did he need a new computer?  He finally broke down and bought a Pentium III in mid-1999.


----------



## shesulsa

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I still remember the first computer my dad bought.  It was a Commodore 64 (made in 1988).  I think it had a 8088 processor.  Here are the specs:
> 
> NO hard drive (had to boot it from floppy disk!)
> NO RAM
> Two 5.25" floppy drives
> NO 1.44" floppy drive (I don't think they were out yet!)
> Monitor was a green screen (no color!)
> Don't remember the DOS version
> Wordperfect 4.0 (I swiped a copy of Wordperfect 5.1 from school, but it wouldn't work on this PC!)
> 
> My first electronic organizer (some Casio thingy with 128 kilobytes of memory, which I bought in 1996) was more advanced than this computer!
> 
> Did I mention that my dad used this Commodore til 1998-99?  My brothers and I badgered him for years about getting a *real* PC, but he reasoned that since it was good enough for spreadsheets, why did he need a new computer?  He finally broke down and bought a Pentium III in mid-1999.



Dad bought a Commodore 64 almost as soon as they came out - same specs but we did have a tape drive and a cartridge slot in the keyboard for games.  I remember playing Jumpman on that thing for hours - loaded from a 5 1/4" floppy and you had to leave the thing in during the whole game.  That and Pacman!

I bought my dad (worked in the computer industry all his post WWII professional life) our first decent PC - a Compaq.  Don't remember the specs on it.  It was his last Father's Day present in 1986.  Paid $3600 cash for it; made him cry.

Omigosh! Pacman! I can't believe we haven't said Pacman! and Ms. Pacman! Asteroids! Space Invaders!!


----------



## Bigshadow

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Applesoft Basic


 Yikes!  That brings back memories.  I started programming on an Apple IIe.  Ooops, no wait, it was the Commadore Vic 20 with the 3K memory expansion card that is was bigger than the old Atari video game cartridges.  I later got a TAPE drive from a friend and I started programming with that.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Dos (there was no # after it)


 I just recently threw out a bunch of old DOS books I had stored in boxes.  There were many flavors of DOS, too.  There was MS-DOS, IBM DOS (PCDOS I believe), and a couple more I cannot remember the names of.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lotus 123 v1r1
> MultiMate


Eeewwww! I wanted to forget those apps!  



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> TRS-80s


The Trash-80 Model III was the first DOS-Like computer I started programming on in High School.  Not long after HS I bought a Tandy 1000ex that had a 5.25" floppy drive, and the old green monocrhome monitor.  I wrote applications in BASIC for DOS.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Pre-windows Microsoft Word


I remember Word and Word Perfect for DOS.  I remember running them from floppy disks.  Oh the horror! 

Thankfully programming isn't so tedious nowadays and much more managable.


----------



## Bigshadow

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Omigosh! Pacman! I can't believe we haven't said Pacman! and Ms. Pacman! Asteroids! Space Invaders!!


Frogger
Galaga (sp?)
Centipede
Defender
Donkey-Kong

Funny you mention that, I get a kick out of it when my son talks about those games, he has Pac-man for the Nintendo, but it is New, but it does come with what he calls "The Classic Pac-man".  So now all those games have been relagated to classics.  HAHAHAHAHA  Everytime he says that, I just laugh.


Oh oh, I nearly forgot... The Solid Gold Dancers!  :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Oh oh, I nearly forgot... The Solid Gold Dancers!  :rofl:



:lfao:


----------



## mantis

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...
> 
> - You didn't think there was anything wrong with Ernie and Bert living together.


oh i definitely do think so...
i read somewhere long ago that the creator of these 2 characters had in his mind that they were gay. 
http://www.who2.com/bertandernie.html


----------



## Swordlady

mantis said:
			
		

> oh i definitely do think so...
> i read somewhere long ago that the creator of these 2 characters had in his mind that they were gay.
> http://www.who2.com/bertandernie.html



Um...Ernie and Bert were supposed to be five years old.  What kind of sicko would make two 5-year-olds a gay couple?

Anywho...this is supposed to be a *fun* thread.  Maybe we can take the debate of Ernie and Bert to the Study or something.


----------



## Kreth

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Oh oh, I nearly forgot... The Solid Gold Dancers! :rofl:


What about Sha Na Na?


----------



## Henderson

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Um...Ernie and Bert were supposed to be five years old. What kind of sicko would make two 5-year-olds a gay couple?


I thought Bert had a job?  How was he a 5 yr old then?  Just curious...maybe I'm wrong.  That was so long ago.


----------



## Swordlady

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Frogger
> Galaga (sp?)
> Centipede
> Defender
> Donkey-Kong



Don't forget:

Tempest
Star Wars (still my all-time favorite)
Joust
Stargate (sequel to Defender)
Millipede (sequel to Centipede)



			
				Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Funny you mention that, I get a kick out of it when my son talks about those games, he has Pac-man for the Nintendo, but it is New, but it does come with what he calls "The Classic Pac-man".  So now all those games have been relagated to classics.  HAHAHAHAHA  Everytime he says that, I just laugh.



Classic Pac-Man?  LOL!  What does the "new improved updated" Pac-Man look like?

I don't care how fancy the graphics are in today's games.  You simply can't beat the classics.  Pac-Man and his friends will continue to live on - long after the latest incarnation of Super-Tomb-Raider-Tekken-Warcraft-Halo-Fighter.



			
				Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Oh oh, I nearly forgot... The Solid Gold Dancers!  :rofl:



How about...STAR SEARCH!


----------



## Bigshadow

Kreth said:
			
		

> What about Sha Na Na?



Yep, I remember!


----------



## Hand Sword

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Frogger
> Galaga (sp?)
> Centipede
> Defender
> Donkey-Kong
> 
> Funny you mention that, I get a kick out of it when my son talks about those games, he has Pac-man for the Nintendo, but it is New, but it does come with what he calls "The Classic Pac-man". So now all those games have been relagated to classics. HAHAHAHAHA Everytime he says that, I just laugh.
> 
> 
> Oh oh, I nearly forgot... The Solid Gold Dancers! :rofl:


 
I remember a couple of years ago when I was listening to a classic station, a lot of 80'2 stuff came on. I was mad! 70's is the classic rock (it used to be at least). 80's is not classic!  I'm not old !!!

Solid Gold! Yes! The 80's facination with the 50's. So, I have to ask Dionne or Marilynn?


----------



## Hand Sword

Star search, where the losers went on to have platinum careers, and the winners...flipped burgers! -- LOL!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Star search, where the losers went on to have platinum careers, and the winners...flipped burgers! -- LOL!




Yes it was considered the Star Search curse. If you won you really lost.


----------



## MartialIntent

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I remember a couple of years ago when I was listening to a classic station, a lot of 80'2 stuff came on. I was mad! 70's is the classic rock (it used to be at least). 80's is not classic! I'm not old !!!


I refuse to watch Lethal Weapon on TCM [Turner Classic Movies]. That's just a *recent* movie gddmn-it!!

80s NOT DEAD! Hehe.

Respects!


----------



## Kreth

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I remember a couple of years ago when I was listening to a classic station, a lot of 80'2 stuff came on. I was mad! 70's is the classic rock (it used to be at least). 80's is not classic! I'm not old !!!


Just like the lyric in the recent song 1985, sometimes I wonder, "When did Motley Crue become classic rock?" :idunno:


----------



## hemi

If the music I grew up with is now Classic rock does that mean I am, Oh God Middle aged. Well I will not grow old gracefully I will use all the Keno I know to keep it at bay.


----------



## Bigshadow

Kreth said:
			
		

> Just like the lyric in the recent song 1985, sometimes I wonder, "When did Motley Crue become classic rock?" :idunno:


Yeah really!  It isn't what I call Classic rock.  What about all the other hair bands?  Along with Motley Crue, Ratt was one of my favorites, and of course the much older Kiss, I liked their 80s comeback.


----------



## Swordlady

Kreth said:
			
		

> Just like the lyric in the recent song 1985, sometimes I wonder, "When did Motley Crue become classic rock?" :idunno:


 
LOL!  "1985" is one of the few recent songs I like, because I can relate to most everything in the lyrics.

_Whatever happened to sitcoms, gameshows..._


----------



## Hand Sword

Kreth said:
			
		

> Just like the lyric in the recent song 1985, sometimes I wonder, "When did Motley Crue become classic rock?" :idunno:


 
It Didn't! It's not! Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hand Sword

Swordlady said:
			
		

> LOL! "1985" is one of the few recent songs I like, because I can relate to most everything in the lyrics.
> 
> _Whatever happened to sitcoms, gameshows..._


 
Yes! Things have definietly changed throughout the years!


----------



## Hand Sword

Bring Back Ricky and the Head Banger's ball, Damn it!


----------



## Hand Sword

Sit Dowwwwwn Walllldoooo!


----------



## Kreth

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Bring Back Ricky and the Head Banger's ball, Damn it!


Believe it or not, the original host was Adam Curry...


----------



## Jonathan

How do I know that I'm a child of the 80s?

Optimus Prime is the only Autobot leader worth following.

And I still quote Buckaroo Banzai... "Wherever you go.... there you are."


----------



## shesulsa

Kreth said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, the original host was Adam Curry...



I remember that.

How about those who remember MTV's initial broadcast?  MTV when there were more music videos than stupid shows.


----------



## Jonathan

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I remember that.
> 
> How about those who remember MTV's initial broadcast? MTV when there were more music videos than stupid shows.


 
With the astronaut guy planting the MTV flag on the moon?  I remember thinking MTV was the coolest thing ever.

Then they stopped playing music.

Then, VH1 came to fill that gap.

Then, they stopped playing music.

... vicious cycle, ain't it?


----------



## Swordlady

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I remember that.
> 
> How about those who remember MTV's initial broadcast? MTV when there were more music videos than stupid shows.


 
Does MTV even _play_ music videos nowadays?  Every time I poke through MTV, I just see stupid reality shows (I absolutely HATE "Real World"!)  Never any music videos.


----------



## Henderson

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I remember that.
> 
> *How about those who remember MTV's initial broadcast?* MTV when there were more music videos than stupid shows.


 
You know you are TRULY a child of the 80's if you remember that MTV's very first video played was "Video Killed the Radio Star".

Damn, I'm gettin' old!


----------



## Hand Sword

Kreth said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, the original host was Adam Curry...


 
I do remember that! Boy, was he out of place! He didn't fit the part at all.


----------



## Hand Sword

Jonathan said:
			
		

> How do I know that I'm a child of the 80s?
> 
> Optimus Prime is the only Autobot leader worth following.
> 
> And I still quote Buckaroo Banzai... "Wherever you go.... there you are."


 
Optimus was the stuff! Killed in the movie, had to be brought back in the cartoon series, due to the outcry!

Oddly enough, you can still find the moviesoundtrack in music stores. I was told that it still sells very well. (yeah, I have it on TAPE!)


----------



## Hand Sword

Jonathan said:
			
		

> With the astronaut guy planting the MTV flag on the moon? I remember thinking MTV was the coolest thing ever.
> 
> Then they stopped playing music.
> 
> Then, VH1 came to fill that gap.
> 
> Then, they stopped playing music.
> 
> ... vicious cycle, ain't it?


 
Yes it is. Anyone know what bniumber MTV they're up to now? Last I knew it was 3. When will it end?


----------



## Hand Sword

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Does MTV even _play_ music videos nowadays? Every time I poke through MTV, I just see stupid reality shows (I absolutely HATE "Real World"!) Never any music videos.


 
Yes, I actuall saw TRL during the afternoon, right after school time. I think that's the only time though. The rest is all of the shows.


----------



## Hand Sword

Henderson said:
			
		

> You know you are TRULY a child of the 80's if you remember that MTV's very first video played was "Video Killed the Radio Star".
> 
> Damn, I'm gettin' old!


 
The Buggles! Yes!


----------



## FearlessFreep

_The Buggles! Yes!_

Funny you should put it like that considering that The Buggle featured Trevor Horn who filled in one one Yes album ("Relayer", "Going For The One"?) and also produced "90125" for them.  Another Buggles member was keyboardist Geoff Downes who went on to form Asia with ex-Yes guitarist Steve Howe (and ex-Emerson, Lake, and Palmer drummer, Carl Palmer...and ironically in one Asia MTV concert show in Japan, John Wetton bowed out to be replaced...by Greg Lake


----------



## Hand Sword

Wow! you were definitely around in the 80's! Well done! As for the song that was used by the buggles, wasn't that actually from the 70's, and it was concert footage, and not a "video"?

I wonder if what you described happened in "the heat of the moment" ? LOL!


----------



## Jonathan

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Optimus was the stuff! Killed in the movie, had to be brought back in the cartoon series, due to the outcry!
> 
> Oddly enough, you can still find the moviesoundtrack in music stores. I was told that it still sells very well. (yeah, I have it on TAPE!)


 
... well, I have the CD.  CDs weren't widely used till... what, the early 90s?  Having a tape makes you sooo much more 80s than me.  (I did used to have it, but my tape player ate it!).


----------



## Hand Sword

As long as you have experienced the "Chewed tape" and rewinding it by pencil or whatever, you're still '80's!


----------



## Hand Sword

This thread inspired me to watch Spinal Tap (my friend found it!) over the weekend! 

"Hello Cleveland!"

"But, this one goes to 11"

I loved it!


----------



## Hand Sword

If You can remember this... 1,2  Freddy's coming for you.  3,4  Better lock your door.  5,6 Grab your crucifix.  7,8 gonna' stay up late.  9,10 Never sleep again!


----------



## Kreth

*Ahem* Please combine your posts, rather than make several short ones, especially within minutes of each other.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Wow! you were definitely around in the 80's! Well done! As for the song that was used by the buggles, wasn't that actually from the 70's, and it was concert footage, and not a "video"?
> 
> I wonder if what you described happened in "the heat of the moment" ? LOL!


 
The Buggles were, in fact, together in the 70's; however, Video Killed The Radio Star was their first hit of any consequence.  It probably wouldn't have done near as well if empTyVee hadn't spun it first. The vid that you refer to was not concert footage.

BTW, Downes and Horn were also members of yes for Drama, replacing Anderson and whoever was keys at the time...Wakeman, I think.


----------



## Jonathan

You were a child of the 80s if you remember when cable TV was 'new'.

(Seriously, like Louie Anderson said... what are we going to tell our kids?  Not "we walked to school uphill both ways!", but rather, "I didn't have cable till I was 12!!!!")


----------



## Hand Sword

If the image of Phoebe Cates' swimming pool scene is burned into your memory.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> If the image of Phoebe Cates' swimming pool scene is burned into your memory.



I always wondered why I liked Brunettes


----------



## shesulsa

Jonathan said:
			
		

> You were a child of the 80s if you remember when cable TV was 'new'.
> 
> (Seriously, like Louie Anderson said... what are we going to tell our kids?  Not "we walked to school uphill both ways!", but rather, "I didn't have cable till I was 12!!!!")



ONTV ... that was the first one in our area.


----------



## Swordlady

Jonathan said:
			
		

> You were a child of the 80s if you remember when cable TV was 'new'.
> 
> (Seriously, like Louie Anderson said... what are we going to tell our kids? Not "we walked to school uphill both ways!", but rather, "I didn't have cable till I was 12!!!!")



*SIGH*  Yes, I remember when cable was "new"...BUT...my parents refused to get it.  I missed out on most of the cool music videos.  

Speaking of music videos, remember Friday Night Videos?  THAT was the only time I was able to catch a few videos - that is, if I didn't conk out before midnight...


----------



## terryl965

When your hairdo looks like the flock of segals hairdo!!
Terry


----------



## Kreth

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Speaking of music videos, remember Friday Night Videos? THAT was the only time I was able to catch a few videos - that is, if I didn't conk out before midnight...


I remember that. I also remember Night Flight on USA. Way before the Power Rangers, they used to play hilarious dubbed versions of the Japanese series that Power Rangers was based on...


----------



## terryl965

Kreth said:
			
		

> I remember that. I also remember Night Flight on USA. Way before the Power Rangers, they used to play hilarious dubbed versions of the Japanese series that Power Rangers was based on...


 
Geez lets go back to the Midnight special show of the seventies oh yea this is the eighties.
Terry


----------



## Hand Sword

Great news!

On June 24th  (Saturday),  At 12 noon, The WB will have Creature Double Feature return! This first one will be Godzilla vs. The Smog Monster then the Giant Gila Monster.


----------



## matt.m

J.Giels Band, WWF cartoon, all the bad ninja movies, Flock of Seagulls, New Order and Police Academy Plus Return of the Jedi were all the big pop culture.  Oh lets not forget the movie "Vacation and Ghost Busters" came out that summer as well.

If you could not decide between Schwarzenegger or Stallone for action movie to watch...well...
When you listen to an oldies station and can sing along to all the songs but dont know any music acts after M.C. Hammer, then you are an eighties child.

If watching the "Who can beat the Rubix Cube in under a minute was a big deal to you", along with a pair of parachute pants.  Gee, Dukes of Hazzard, the Hulk, Voltron, He-Man, Charles in Charge, Atari, and all those spin off Qbert and PacMan Cartoons.  Gee, every comic book had a Saturday Cartoon.  Let's not forget "Video Killed the Radio Star"  However, "The Real World" killed the video star, gee who from the 80's doesn't remember "I'll Be Back" "Yo, Adrian" or "I am going to cruise your class Mr. Hand."

I was in first grade in 1980 so I had a little 70's influence from my dad.


----------



## Shaolinwind

Is that anything like the Thousand-yard stare?  I developed that while driving in Manhattan.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You actually spent countless hours trying to perfect the "Care Bear stare."
> .


----------



## shesulsa

Here it is for the fellas:


Elvira


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Great news!
> 
> On June 24th (Saturday), At 12 noon, The WB will have Creature Double Feature return! This first one will be Godzilla vs. The Smog Monster then the Giant Gila Monster.




SWEET! I must find someone to tape or record this for me.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I love lists like these.  I miss the 80's.



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> - You carried your lunch to school in a Gremlins or an ET lunchbox.


 
Mine was The Fall Guy.  I'm still waiting for that show to be released on DVD.  I think I had a Knight Rider lunchbox as well.


----------



## matt.m

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> I love lists like these. I miss the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was The Fall Guy. I'm still waiting for that show to be released on DVD. I think I had a Knight Rider lunchbox as well.


 
I had the Superman tin box, lunch box.  I had the fall guy lunch box to.  the thing came with a little thermos.

You know I don't think anyone has mentioned Dallas, Knots Landing, or Falcon Crest yet.


----------



## Swordlady

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> Mine was The Fall Guy. I'm still waiting for that show to be released on DVD. I think I had a Knight Rider lunchbox as well.


 
Dang...I don't remember what kind of lunchbox I carried.  I think it might've had something from "Star Wars"?  You know what they say about how your memory is the first thing to go...


----------



## Cryozombie

*thread gank*

Man, I came into this thread looking for my mom...:


----------



## Swordlady

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *thread gank*
> 
> Man, I came into this thread looking for my mom...:



And *what* exactly are you trying to imply, hmm?  :shrug:


----------



## Cryozombie

I *dont* know.


----------



## hongkongfooey

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> How about....
> 
> The Master series
> The birth of "Ninja" movies
> Sho Kosugi (Who is not even Japanese)
> 
> I see the "A Team" mentioned alot, my favorite was "Howl'n mad Murdoc".
> 
> The Phrase "I love it when a plan comes together!"
> 
> Oh, I remember the Ninja magazines
> SOF (Soldier of Fortune) magazine was very popular then


 
I AIN'T GETTIN ON NO AIRPLANE, HANNIBLE!


----------



## hongkongfooey

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> If you know A certain Hot woman now, that was a geek, back then, in Square Pegs.


 
You don't mean Sara Jessica Parker!


----------



## hongkongfooey

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> If you got messed up jumping ramps, that you built out of wood and bricks, on your BMX. (Huffy or whatever)


 
Yup! Broke my two front teeth jumping a small drainage ditch!


----------



## hongkongfooey

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> If you got excited when the Kool aid man came crashing through the wall!


 
HEY KOOL AID!


----------



## hongkongfooey

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> This i a fun thead to read but I seem to missed most of what you are all talking about somehow
> i wonder what I was doing


 
I REMEMBER IT ALL FONDLY! AH, MY CHILDHOOD WHERE DID YOU GO!


----------



## Hand Sword

Because you think youtube is AWESOME and keep playing one 80's video after another!


----------



## Don Roley

Hand Sword said:


> Because you think youtube is AWESOME and keep playing one 80's video after another!



Guilty as charged.

Just watched "send me an angel" "here comes the rain again" and "I wear my sunglass at night" last night.

They just don't make.... hair styles like that anymore.

If you hear the words Kansas, Chicago and Alabama and think the subject is geography, you were not a child of the 80s.


----------



## Swordlady

Hand Sword said:


> Because you think youtube is AWESOME and keep playing one 80's video after another!



Oh yeah...I'm totally loving YouTube.  I've been watching old Laura Branigan  (RIP) and Fleetwood Mac music videos.  And Joan Jett's "I Love Rock and Roll" (take that, Britney!)


----------



## The Kai

Have you ever worn a bandanna around your neck, or wrist??


----------



## Hand Sword

Because you spend time on your computer looking for and playing the old video games. Where's Galga!


----------



## Swordlady

Hand Sword said:


> Because you spend time on your computer looking for and playing the old video games. Where's Galga!



Try Classic Gaming.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

... when you recognize (and have used) most of these:

http://www.oldcomputermuseum.com/


----------



## Hand Sword

That and you refuse to accept that those belong in a "museum". Museums are for ancient relics! We're not ancient! We're not ancient! .....Are we?


----------



## Mcura

Swordlady, thanks to you I now have Joan Jett singing "Crimson and Clover" over and over in my head.

Thing is, I have a new appreciation for that song these days, especially coming from Joan Jett and the Blackheart.  I've met some folks for whom that is practically their theme song.


----------



## Carol

Mcura said:


> Swordlady, thanks to you I now have Joan Jett singing "Crimson and Clover" over and over in my head.
> 
> Thing is, I have a new appreciation for that song these days, especially coming from Joan Jett and the Blackheart. I've met some folks for whom that is practically their theme song.


 
"Crimson and Clover....over and over..."

What a GREAT song.


----------



## Don Roley

Landshark....uh..eer... candygram!


----------



## Drac

Don Roley said:


> Landshark....uh..eer... candygram!


 
LOL...Great memory...


----------



## MSTCNC

Candygram for Mongo!

Me mongo!


----------



## Drac

MSTCND said:


> Candygram for Mongo!
> 
> Me mongo!


 
"Mongo just a pawn in the game of life"..


----------



## Don Roley

He says the sherrif cuts a fine figure.


----------



## Drac

Work, work, work, work


----------



## Hand Sword

"The inquisition......"

You'll probably never see movies like those from Mel Brooks again.


----------



## Hand Sword

Because you think back and try to remember people, places, things, and the details related. The memories are blurry, you have a hard time remembering, you say, or think it wasn't that long ago, what's wrong with me, then realise it was, and your old now. (re-enforced by talking with younger people, and they ask who's dad or mom are you)


----------



## Drac

I usually get the "How old are you??"...


----------



## Hand Sword

Because you hear about all of the "new" songs and movies, and know, and sing the lyrrics, and say the lines, because they're remakes of songs and movies from then.


----------



## donald

byand,

A senior in "81"! Technically that would make you a child of the 70's! When you would have 1sthand knowledge of the following.
UltraMAN
Johnny Sako's Flying Robot
The 6Million Dollar Man
The Big Valley
Mr.Young's "Searchin for a Heart of Gold"
The World Series of Rock Tours
Mr.Ronnie VanZant, and Crew
When kids called adults by Mr./Mrs./Ms.
When talking back to an adult was strictly verboten etc.,etc..


----------



## Drac

donald said:


> byand,
> 
> A senior in "81"! Technically that would make you a child of the 70's! When you would have 1sthand knowledge of the following.
> UltraMAN
> Johnny Sako's Flying Robot
> The 6Million Dollar Man
> The Big Valley
> Mr.Young's "Searchin for a Heart of Gold"
> The World Series of Rock Tours
> Mr.Ronnie VanZant, and Crew
> When kids called adults by Mr./Mrs./Ms.
> When talking back to an adult was strictly verboten etc.,etc..


 
I remember all that..


----------



## terryl965

donald said:


> byand,
> 
> A senior in "81"! Technically that would make you a child of the 70's! When you would have 1sthand knowledge of the following.
> UltraMAN
> Johnny Sako's Flying Robot
> The 6Million Dollar Man
> The Big Valley
> Mr.Young's "Searchin for a Heart of Gold"
> The World Series of Rock Tours
> Mr.Ronnie VanZant, and Crew
> When kids called adults by Mr./Mrs./Ms.
> When talking back to an adult was strictly verboten etc.,etc..


 
Yea I can remember evrything you listed


----------



## Drac

When *talking back* to an *adult *was *strictly verboten* 

*Especially* a cop or a teacher...


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

If you ever wondered why no one ever got shot on G.I. Joe cartoons when laser bullets were flying EVERYWHERE! :uzi:


----------



## shesulsa

When you addressed all adults as "Mr. X" or "Miss Y" or "Mrs. Z" ... not by their first names.


----------



## Ping898

shesulsa said:


> When you addressed all adults as "Mr. X" or "Miss Y" or "Mrs. Z" ... not by their first names.


 
Hey I remember doing that....
I hate now that stores like Sam's Club read your membership or credit card and say thank you Ms. X on the way out the door.  They end up stumbling over my name and getting it wrong and making me waste a min or two waiting for them to give up and make a guess and give me back my card....annoys me...


----------



## Hand Sword

INDYFIGHTER said:


> If you ever wondered why no one ever got shot on G.I. Joe cartoons when laser bullets were flying EVERYWHERE! :uzi:


 

 During episodes of the A-Team too. I also remember the adressing adult thing. Everyone was either Miss or Sir.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Drac said:


> When *talking back* to an *adult *was *strictly verboten*
> 
> *Especially* a cop or a teacher...


 
Oh, man, while housesitting I saw a cable show that had real police officers (at a school assembly!) talking to young people and most of the kid's responses would have landed my generation in the principal's office receiving the "board of education". Not saying that method of discipline need to specifically come back, but SOME level certainly does. 

I still, whenever I run into them, call people who were adults when I was a child by Mr. or Mrs. and NOT by hey, Warner or Bethany, whuss up dude?

It is like the broken window syndrome. Allowing a broken window in a neighborhood attracts more vandalism and less respect for property. Allow no vandalism to go untaken care of and the phenomeno will diminish. Same with respect. Don't allow things like having a 15 year old to call their school guidance counselor Rod or Sue (in order "to build rapport...") and more blatant acts of disrespect will diminish in quantity AND intensity, IMO.

Arnisador? Are you there? I recall either here or at Nephrites you told me that you require your undergrads to call you Doctor Leader in class and not "Jeff". That's the start I'm talking about.


----------



## Drac

Jonathan Randall said:


> Oh, man, while housesitting I saw a cable show that had real police officers (at a school assembly!) talking to young people and most of the kid's responses would have landed my generation in the principal's office receiving the "board of education". Not saying that method of discipline need to specifically come back, but SOME level certainly does


 
I had some tough teachers..Paddleing was common because NO ONE feared detentions or staying after school



			
				Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I still, whenever I run into them, call people who were adults when I was a child by Mr. or Mrs. and NOT by hey, Warner or Bethany, whuss up dude?


 
Same here


----------



## Ping898

Jonathan Randall said:


> Arnisador? Are you there? I recall either here or at Nephrites you told me that you require your undergrads to call you Doctor Leader in class and not "Jeff". That's the start I'm talking about.


 
See now that is what I did.  Never occured to me to call my prof's by their first name, heck I didn't even know the first name of mosst of them.  I either called them Dr whatever.... or just Professor if they weren't a Dr or I didn't remember their last name.  Actually I still keep in contact with a teacher from 7th grade, I took her out to lunch a few months ago and she asked me when I was going to start calling her Paula (her first name) and I said never....she will always be Mrs...  no matter how good of a friend she is...
I am not that old, but man, the lack of respect I see these days in kids makes me want to smack them upside the head even though most of them are old enough that we could have grown up together or I was their baby-sitter.....


----------



## Drac

The Lt from the city where I work part time just retired..I have the hardest time calling him by his first name...


----------



## donald

To Any Interested,

You know what gets to me about all the lack of respect. I am speaking particularly about addressing people.For example, when I call about my cell phone account. When they ask for your full name. 9 times out of 10 they call me by my first name. They'll say can I call you Donald, or they won't bother to ask at all. It just strikes me as very unprofessional. I guess its just the dumbing down of society. I was even chastised by my boss. For giving my last name behind Mr.. I was a scheduler in our Shipping/Receiving Dept., and would talk to truckers,trucking outfits, and some clients. I would address them as Sir,or Miss, and felt that was the pro.,way to handle this. As I did'nt know any of them on a personal level. My employer said that the some clients actually complained about addressing me as Mr.!!!!  As Dr.Smith so eloquently put it,"Oh the pain, oh the pain"...


----------



## Ping898

donald said:


> To Any Interested,
> 
> You know what gets to me about all the lack of respect. I am speaking particularly about addressing people.For example, when I call about my cell phone account. When they ask for your full name. 9 times out of 10 they call me by my first name. They'll say can I call you Donald, or they won't bother to ask at all. It just strikes me as very unprofessional. I guess its just the dumbing down of society.


 
I don't know that it is the dumbing down or society, so much as a change in preferences.  
I hate it when people try to call me by my last name because they 99.9% of the time get it WRONG.  To me it is more disrespectful to mangle my last name than to just call me by my first and I hate it and it annoys me having to waste time while people take a shot at my last name.  And when I am in a setting where I am waiting for my name to be called and they only call me by my last name, half the time I can't tell if it is my name or not and I have to go ask.  There are some settings where last names should be a must, such as any teacher-student type relationship in school or out, but people at the cable company calling me by my last name....I could care less and do not think it is any less respectful to call me by my first name....


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> When *talking back* to an *adult *was *strictly verboten*
> 
> *Especially* a cop or a teacher...



Oh lord... I wish... I could teach _so_ much more if I didn't have to stop every few minutes to maintain order in my classroom.



shesulsa said:


> When you addressed all adults as "Mr. X" or "Miss Y" or "Mrs. Z" ... not by their first names.



Indeed... my parents had friends when I was a kid who remained their friends for 20 years, during which time I grew up.  I met them when I was 6, and I was 25 before they convinced me that I really could call them by their first names... and I still stumble occasionally, 15 years after that.



Ping898 said:


> I don't know that it is the dumbing down or society, so much as a change in preferences.
> I hate it when people try to call me by my last name because they 99.9% of the time get it WRONG.  To me it is more disrespectful to mangle my last name than to just call me by my first and I hate it and it annoys me having to waste time while people take a shot at my last name.  And when I am in a setting where I am waiting for my name to be called and they only call me by my last name, half the time I can't tell if it is my name or not and I have to go ask.  There are some settings where last names should be a must, such as any teacher-student type relationship in school or out, but people at the cable company calling me by my last name....I could care less and do not think it is any less respectful to call me by my first name....



I understand what you're saying - but at the same time, I consider people using my first name to be familiar, to imply a level of intimacy that does not exist with, for example, the checker at the grocery store.  Although even that is not as bad as the people (predominately middle-aged women) who indiscrimminately call all people "honey", "sweetie", "baby" or similar nicknames - names I think should be reserved for significant others and the younger generation of one's own family.  I would rather be miscalled by my last name, than addressed familiarly by my first, or worse, by a diminutive, by a person with whom I have a fleeting business contact - and for a short name, mine has been mangled plenty!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Oh lord... I wish... I could teach _so_ much more if I didn't have to stop every few minutes to maintain order in my classroom


 
I hear this from every teacher I have ever met...I don't know HOW you do it...





			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> I consider people using my first name to be familiar, to imply a level of intimacy that does not exist with, for example, the checker at the grocery store


 
The only time I ever corrected anyone is when I'm in uniform..Outside of that call me what ever suites...



			
				kacey said:
			
		

> Although even that is not as bad as the people (predominately middle-aged women) who indiscrimminately call all people "honey", "sweetie", "baby" or similar nicknames - names I think should be reserved for significant others and the younger generation of one's own family[


 
Running nightclubs of all different varities during my early I have NEVER refered to a female employee by anything other than her correct name UNLESS she instructed me otherwise..




 I


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> I hear this from every teacher I have ever met...I don't know HOW you do it...


 
 Practice?  I dunno... some days it's harder than others.



Drac said:


> The only time I ever corrected anyone is when I'm in uniform..Outside of that call me what ever suites...



I don't correct people; I mostly ignore it - I just don't like it.


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> I don't correct people; I mostly ignore it - I just don't like it.


 
Ignoring is very effective..I have used it too on people who insist on calling me by the childhood name and not my adult name...


----------



## Hand Sword

"Hello! I am Indigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!"


----------



## Shaolinwind

Ping898 said:


> Hey I remember doing that....
> I hate now that stores like Sam's Club read your membership or credit card and say thank you Ms. X on the way out the door.  They end up stumbling over my name and getting it wrong and making me waste a min or two waiting for them to give up and make a guess and give me back my card....annoys me...



Aww be patient, they're trying to go the extra mile for you. =)


----------



## Don Roley

I'm Gumby Dammit!!!!!


----------



## bydand

Don Roley said:


> I'm Gumby Dammit!!!!!



:lfao: I loved those segments!


----------



## Don Roley

Here is one way to tell you are a _geeky_ child of the 80s.

You walk through a toy section looking for something for your kids and you notice that the Star Wars actions figures are _way cooler_ than anything you had as a kid.

I saw a few yesterday at a specialty store and also saw some of the original figures (still in box and costing more than I make in a day) and I had to remember. The old stormtroopers couldn't even move their heads from left to right. (No wonder Obi Wan was able to slip past an entire Death Star of 'em.) Now they have real faces with removable weaqons that have increadible details. Luke's light saber used to be part of his hand and his arm could raise and lower- nothing more.

Toys are wasted on the kids.......


----------



## bcbernam777

You hear 80's remixes refered to as "classic remixes" and you swear it want that long ago

You cant get the image of David Bowies hair out of your mind even when you see him now.

you get a blank look in the presence of teenagers when you mention U2.

You remember when spandex and sneakers where a winning combination

You still remember when Eddy Murphy looked like Chris Rock

You still think Beverly Hills and ghost Busters are great movies

Alyssa Milano still reminds you of a precocious teenager

You are constantly shocked at how old Tony Danza looks


----------



## Don Roley

You liked "American Idol" better when they called it "The Gong Show".


----------



## Drac

Don Roley said:


> You liked "American Idol" better when they called it "The Gong Show".


 
Yes...Where is Gene, Gene The Dancing Machine???


----------



## Drac

Or "Juicey J.P. Morgan for that matter???


----------



## Hand Sword

The comic with the paper bag over his head.


----------



## Drac

Hand Sword said:


> The comic with the paper bag over his head.


 
Yes, "The Unknown Comic"...


----------



## bydand

OMG, the last 5 posts almost made me spit out my Corn Flakes this morning.  I remember them all (no matter how hard I try to forget them.) :lfao:


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> OMG, the last 5 posts almost made me spit out my Corn Flakes this morning. I remember them all (no matter how hard I try to forget them.) :lfao:


 
Do you remember his(The Unknown Comic) appearence on the Redd Foxx show?? He introduced his parents..He brought up 2 older actors with *wrinkled paperbags* on their heads to simulate age...Too funny..


----------



## Adept

Drac said:


> Running nightclubs of all different varities during my early I have NEVER refered to a female employee by anything other than her correct name UNLESS she instructed me otherwise..



Heh, the club I work at has a very laid-back set of staff. Whenever someone comes in to work, we launch a string of really grade A expletives at one another.

New staff are continually shocked, until they get the hang of it.


----------



## JBrainard

Don Roley said:


> Here is one way to tell you are a _geeky_ child of the 80s.
> 
> You walk through a toy section looking for something for your kids and you notice that the Star Wars actions figures are _way cooler_ than anything you had as a kid.
> 
> Toys are wasted on the kids.......


 
I had all of the Sith on top of my computer monitor at home until my 4 year old son got a hold of them (I still can't find half of the lightsabers). I just picked up a saga series Boba Fett, and yes, it is WAY more detailed than the original I had when I was a kid.


----------



## Drac

Adept said:


> Heh, the club I work at has a very laid-back set of staff. Whenever someone comes in to work, we launch a string of really grade A expletives at one another.
> 
> New staff are continually shocked, until they get the hang of it.


 
Yes, we did the same thing..Enough cursing to embarrass a drunken biker..LOL..


----------



## Kreth

So how many children of the 80s are enjoying the new Dodge (I think it's Dodge) truck commercials featuring Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

You know Kreth they now have rock em sock em robot games back out.  I shoud know I enjoy playing them with my kid's! (I like the commercials too)


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know Kreth they now have rock em sock em robot games back out. I shoud know I enjoy playing them with my kid's! (I like the commercials too)


 

Man I loved them they where so much fun.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots?


 
 

Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots????? What is this Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots you speak of???? I am sure I&#8217;m much too young to remember them.

But it sure was cool when you knocked the other robots head off...so to speak.... but that would have been the 70s... assuming I was old enough to remember the 70s that is


----------



## Kreth

Xue Sheng said:


> But it sure was cool when you knocked the other robots head off...so to speak.


Until about the 200th bout when the head did come completely off...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Kreth said:


> Until about the 200th bout when the head did come completely off...


 
Hey I have been there and done that! :rofl:  Love Rock em' Sock em' Robots!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey I have been there and done that! :rofl: Love Rock em' Sock em' Robots!


 
I still never heard of Rock em' Sock em' Robots... I am much too young... but yup that is so true.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Xue Sheng said:


> I still never heard of Rock em' Sock em' Robots... I am much too young... but yup that is so true.


 
Xue what you need is a rock em' sock em' robot that battles trees!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Xue what you need is a rock em' sock em' robot that battles trees!


 
WHAT!!! :xtrmshock  

And ruin my fun...NO WAY!!!! :EG:


----------

